# imac G3 o/s 8.5  usb flash drive support?



## Don_Mac_Moron (Aug 12, 2010)

Does anyone know how to get this machine to (easily) write to a thumb drive? Attached to the usb (kbd connection, for example) - system profiler


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 12, 2010)

I suggest that you update to OS 8.6 - the USB support is much better. Here's a link to a page where you can download that updater for 8.6
http://www.pure-mac.com/appud.html#macos86

Of course, that doesn't answer the question (that I didn't ask yet!)
Does that USB flash drive mount on the desktop of your 8.5 Mac?
Is the flash drive in a Mac format, to make this process easier, or is it in a PC format? Most flash drives are in fat32 (or fat16) format, and can be used on either a Windows PC, or a Mac. Erasing that flash drive on your Mac, and changing to MacOS Extended format will make the drive operate somewhat faster, and more reliably on your Mac.
Does that help you at all?


----------



## Don_Mac_Moron (Aug 12, 2010)

Many thanks, D-Mac,
Yes, actually the Profiler sees the flash (and "seems" to map it correctly) regardless where it's plugged (kbd end-slot OR an open slot in a hub attached to the 2nd native slot).

The system labels it simply as "input", regardless of the location inserted.

The flash is "generic", purchased at the local variety store, but I was always under the impression that flash, akin to cd-rom, used thier own storage format that was more or less platform independant.... perhaps I get to learn even more here. (?)

We've "exported" a Quicken file of interest into a pc compatible for a third party to use. It sits comfortably on the mac desktop next to the original file. We were just looking for the quickest/easiest method to transfer the file to the pc user. The subject machine has never been networked, we don't even know if that area still functions. Sans network, the machine has no "output media" capability, besides a printer!

Now all I have to do is convince the machine owner that an upgrade is the way to go..... very paranoid type, hesitant to even the simplest changes.

I note your URL notes a "Requirements: Mac OS 8.5, PPC Macs" comment.
Is the PPC - same/similar/different/or/completely different - to the "blue plastic teardrop all-in-one iMac box I look at here ("Bloni Blue" I think they call it.) ?

Many thanks
D_Mac_Moron


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes, that would be the 'bondi-blue' - the very first iMac model.
Yes, The G3 iMac has a PPC (PowerPC) processor. That differentiates the PPC from Intel Macs (those sold new since early 2006.)
I've been looking at some support info for flash drives. Looks like OS 8.5 will be challenging for that. 8.6 is better, but you have to install the mass storage updates, which provides support for USB storage devices. So, minimum of 2, maybe 3 separate installs to get that USB flash drive to work.
An easier way, is a USB floppy drive, and copy that file to a floppy disk. That floppy would not need any updates at all, just plug it in, insert the floppy disk, copy your file to the floppy, eject the disk, and you're done.
Of course, you need a USB floppy drive, and a diskette for that.
This all would be _much_ simpler if your friend had ever upgraded to OS 9. The USB flash drive would simply work, and you would be done very quickly...
Life goes on, eh?


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 12, 2010)

Don_Mac_Moron said:


> ...
> 
> I note your URL notes a "Requirements: Mac OS 8.5, PPC Macs" comment.
> Is the PPC - same/similar/different/or/completely different - to the "blue plastic teardrop all-in-one iMac box I look at here ("Bloni Blue" I think they call it.) ?
> ...


The more recent your OS, the easier it is to acquire software and the easier it is to get help if you need it. The Bondi Blue iMac can run MacOS 9.2.3 and MacOS X 10.3.9 or any earlier version of MacOS X. If you want to run MacOS X, then it would be a good idea to replace your HDD with a higher capacity model. A RAM upgrade would not hurt. However, you can run MacOS 9 on your existing hardware without issue. MacOS 8.6 will improve your system. MacOS 9.2 will improve it a lot more.


----------

